

Unreal Engine 4 Roadmap - jackyb
https://trello.com/b/gHooNW9I/ue4-roadmap

======
kristofferR
Damn, Epic has been totally kicking ass lately. They're doing so many cool
things that it's really hard not to root for them.

------
greggman
What they really need is continuous integration and XXXXX tests. 4.1 just
shipped, can't load a saved project on OSX. How does that happen? No tests,
that's how

------
brokentone
Always enjoy seeing others Trello boards to compare to my own Trello workflow,
and way cool that these folks have released their roadmap to the world in a
relatively detailed manner.

------
jackyb
Always dreamed of native Linux editor which will be reality in a couple of
months :)

